# holster for pt111?



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

looking for a good leather holster for concealed carry for the taurus pt111?.......what do you have and how do you like it?.....i've read some review's on midway usa's web site about people having problem's with the gun not fitting right in the holster.......i'm interested in a high ride holster with thumb strap......thank's


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Check out www.gunnersalley.com you should find something there.


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm gonna check there myself.


----------

